# LPG Gas Filler



## Aces High (15/3/13)

Has anybody seen or tried these before?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Save-on-LPG-with-Adaptort-with-secure-Valve-for-filling-Propane-Gas-Cylinder-/170995800323?pt=Caravan_Parts_Accessories&hash=item27d024d903

Seems like a much cheaper and convenient way of filling your gas bottles. And its made in Finland so you know it must be good 

*Caution*: The OP know's nothing of finland's manufacturing capabilities and certainly do not endorse their quality


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/3/13)

Looks great but it looks like you need to have a set of scales with you ??
And I an sure there is some legal regulation that deters this ?
Nev


----------



## woodwormm (15/3/13)

the last pic there is the most relevant. make sure you park a big bus between you and the servo attendant and/or their cameras... 

filling ur own bottle from car gas is highly frowned upon/illegal and it is a bit of a different mix... it stuffs the jets on your regular bbq in around 12-18 months of regular use (spiral, mongolian and ring burners may be fine) 

i have 'known' of people who've been doing for years though.


----------



## Rurik (15/3/13)

There was a LPG only fuel station wear I grew up that got into a lot of trouble (it ended up with them closing down) because they had something like this and were doing bottle refills.


----------



## Maheel (15/3/13)

bunnings do the 9kgs for $20 swap and go... (in QLD anyway)

is it worth putting yourself and others in danger DIY'ing this ?

go electric an never refill again


----------



## woodwormm (15/3/13)

Maheel said:


> bunnings do the 9kgs for $20 swap and go... (in QLD anyway)
> 
> is it worth putting yourself and others in danger DIY'ing this ?
> 
> go electric an never refill again


that catch phrase will never catch on.... 

"you're cooking with .... electric" 

i've got a mate wants to convert my kitchen thinking to induction... but i'll stick with gas in my house as long as it runs down the street, as far as brewing goes... gas for a while too


----------



## sp0rk (15/3/13)

From what i've been told (by a mate that works at a servo)
autogas is a mix of propane and butane
a bbq bottle is just propane
butane is heavier than propane, but's it's mixed around when you're driving (sloshing side to side) so both gases are burned equally-ish
however if you put autogas in your bbq bottle, the gasses will settle and the propane will burn first
then once the propane runs out and butane starts coming out, the flame will usually die
this then leads to gas build ups and explosions once an ignition source is introduced
This is all going off what i've been told, i've never actually experimented with it

therefore i think just going to bunnings and paying $20 is a much better idea...


----------



## thedragon (15/3/13)

This looks seriously dangerous. 

Applying the logic, 9kg = 18L = $13 in LPG from the servo. 

I'd rather pay the extra $7 and get a certified swap-and-go from supagas than save money and put my life and others at risk.


----------



## robbo5253 (15/3/13)

When I worked in a servo (13 years ago) the car gas and bottled gas were filled from the same tanks so no difference. This may have changed since but that's how it was back then. 

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## stux (15/3/13)

The proper way to do it

http://www.bluelpg.com.au/tmcart/products.php?65&cPath=13&sid=ee302f9aea1ef31a9cd7b57c49bd3f18


You might organize for a large LPG bottle to be delivered, and then do your own filling.

Much safer.


----------



## Camo6 (15/3/13)

I had a neighbouring farmer who had a dummy lpg filler on his xf ute and would lay his home lpg bottle in the back and fill her up. He'd been doing it for years and used it to run a gas heater for the house and never had a problem. Just had to be sure the bottle was empty and fill it 80%. Then again he wasn't afraid to grab a tiger snake by its tail and reckoned sump oil would cure anything.
I can handle 20 bucks for a refill on a safety tested bottle every few weeks.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/3/13)

Umm cheap gas refill here
**************


----------



## DUANNE (15/3/13)

i have been filling my gas bottles from the servo with something similiar for years.no burnt out barby or ring burners no explosions and only 12 bucks a fill instead of thirty and it burns the same from the start to the end of the bottle. exploding bottles and other gas refill myths are just like the myth of homebrew beer blowing up houses, utter bullshit.gas leaks will blow a car sky high regardless of a gas pump refill or swap and go with no discrimination.


----------



## Maheel (16/3/13)

printed forms section said:


> that catch phrase will never catch on....
> 
> "you're cooking with .... electric"
> 
> i've got a mate wants to convert my kitchen thinking to induction... but i'll stick with gas in my house as long as it runs down the street, as far as brewing goes... gas for a while too


i like cooking with gas but i reckon i might convert my cooktop to electric as well

its the only natural gas thing i have and it costs me about $15 in gas for 3 months and $90 in "service fee" just to use it

drives me mad...i would rather use swap and go for it ...


----------



## stux (16/3/13)

Get more gas 

Gas heating, gas hot water, gas stove, gas pool heating. 

In a way because the supply charge is so high you have an incentive to use more

Only costs me 3 days worth of house heating to heat the pool to 36C in the middle of winter...

(And only takes a few hours)


----------



## komodo (21/3/13)

I used to fill bottles as part of my part time job. The BlueLPG fitting looks almost identical to what we used except we used a cylinder with a dip tube - they had a different painted ring to the standard 45kg bottles we used to swap out at customers properties.
I have NFI if there is a difference between the gases (auto and BBQ); but I use a mac coupler to fill 1 lbs coleman cylinders from a 9kg bottle all the time. Its pretty much the same as the other fitting shown except it fills one bottle from another.
In all honesty though I don't know that I'd use one. Mostly cause I CBF'd and I remember filling we had a set procedure in which things had to be done or they either didnt fill properly or they over filled which I cen't remember these days.
Just hire a 45kg gas bottle instead.


----------



## komodo (21/3/13)

I note it doesnt say to open the vent valve so it'll never fill properly?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/3/13)

Komodo said:


> I note it doesnt say to open the vent valve so it'll never fill properly?


My thoughs also ?
Nev


----------



## booargy (21/3/13)

When you live in a banana/quarry republic you have to pander to big business. they cant have one price for the same thing because there ain't no scams in that. Is there?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/3/13)

Gas is gas. Period. 

You are basically decanting from one vessel to another. 

As long as the fittings are correct you should not have an issue


----------



## robbo5253 (21/3/13)

Komodo said:


> I note it doesnt say to open the vent valve so it'll never fill properly?


They have a built in return line, otherwise you would have to open a vent valve on an LPG car.


----------



## Byran (21/3/13)

Camo6 said:


> I had a neighbouring farmer who had a dummy lpg filler on his xf ute and would lay his home lpg bottle in the back and fill her up. He'd been doing it for years and used it to run a gas heater for the house and never had a problem. Just had to be sure the bottle was empty and fill it 80%. Then again he wasn't afraid to grab a tiger snake by its tail and reckoned sump oil would cure anything.
> I can handle 20 bucks for a refill on a safety tested bottle every few weeks.


My mate old man used to fit lpg systems to cars. He had the same setup, and still uses it today. Fills all his home lpg from the pump. Just hides the bottles from site and fills them while he fills the car tank. Mind you it is illegal in Australia.

And http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/victoria/van-blast-victim-so-kind-hearted/story-fn7x8me2-1226219559868


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/3/13)

Rather silly when you think about it. Car gas bottle is just a bigger bbq bottle which is a smaller domestic house bottle . They fill them all from the same truck.


----------



## booargy (24/3/13)

Thanks for the link. I have been after one of these for a while.


----------

